# What are people using for Screenwash?



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi guys,

Ive just finished the last of my Halfords Screenwash and was wondering what people use as screenwash?

Ive seen ONR mentioned, any other suggestions?

TIA


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

normal comma stuff for me - cheap as chips from work


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> normal comma stuff for me - cheap as chips from work


:lol: Do you think using a cheap Screenwash is going to have any detrimental effect on either a glass sealant or my was when it ends up on the bodywork?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

well, ive seen around four months from a layer of carlack glass sealant during continued winter use of screenwash - was still beading a little on the front screen but was fresh as a daisy on the side glass, for obvious reasons. iirc that was a fairly weak mix of screenwash too as i usually top up with just water


----------



## corsaauto (Jun 2, 2009)

have been using Halfords screenwash (5lt for £4.00 something at Costco) for years and years with no mishap.....
TC


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm sure there's a deal on at halfords at the moment for sreen wash.


----------



## fretfret (Jul 31, 2009)

Lidl W5 Concentrated, Lovely Apple smell, and the best bit, 99P


----------



## VinnyTGM (May 10, 2010)

AG screenwash, I have 25L of it at home :buffer:


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

VinnyTGM said:


> AG screenwash, I have 25L of it at home :buffer:


I didnt even know AG did screenwash :lol: Do Halfords sell it?


----------



## scragend (Oct 29, 2005)

I use Einszett Kristallklar - it's highly concentrated so you get 25 litres from one bottle.

I always end up mixing it too strong though, because the bottle has a reservoir in the top to give you one unit of Kristallklar, then you are supposed to top up with X amount of water (can't remember the exact amount off hand). Trouble is my washer bottle isn't big enough to hold X amount!


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

fretfret said:


> Lidl W5 Concentrated, Lovely Apple smell, and the best bit, 99P


+1  brilliant stuff. its only a small bottle, but its really concentrated so only use a little bit (comes with a little measure on the bottle aswell).


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

scragend said:


> I use Einszett Kristallklar - it's highly concentrated so you get 25 litres from one bottle.
> 
> I always end up mixing it too strong though, because the bottle has a reservoir in the top to give you one unit of Kristallklar, then you are supposed to top up with X amount of water (can't remember the exact amount off hand). Trouble is my washer bottle isn't big enough to hold X amount!


that looks very much like the lidl stuff.


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

grant_evans said:


> that looks very much like the lidl stuff.


I might have to have a trip down to Lidl then, do they usually have them in stock or are they just a special promotion kind of thing?


----------



## scragend (Oct 29, 2005)

grant_evans said:


> that looks very much like the lidl stuff.


Apparently it's similar (I've never used Lidl) but it's not the same product.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

I use the lidl W5, and good stuff, also like the Hellfrauds Lemon too..
I also use distilled water to help cut down on water spotting/streaking..


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

i've got some of the lidl's stuff - your local store may or may not have it, purely have to take a punt i'm afraid


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

I've always found the VAG screenwash very good for what it costs.


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

With winter coming any recommendations for one that doesn't freeze? AG's works to -45°C apparently...


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

corsaauto said:


> have been using Halfords screenwash (5lt for £4.00 something at Costco) for years and years with no mishap.....
> TC


Halfords screenwash from Costco? Eh?


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

johnnyguitar said:


> Halfords screenwash from Costco? Eh?


Potentially lol? You get halfords screenwash in Bp


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Can you really? I'm not being funny, I'm just surprised - I would have thought the only place you could get the branded stuff would be in the shop that brands it, especially Halfords.


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Halfords blue stuff. BOGOF at £4.99 for 5L and I get 15% off that with staff discount :lol:


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

gr33n said:


> I didnt even know AG did screenwash :lol: Do Halfords sell it?


This is from memory, but no, I dn't think they do. 500ml RRP at £2.99 though and makes up to 8L


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Autoglym UK said:


> This is from memory, but no, I dn't think they do. 500ml RRP at £2.99 though and makes up to 8L


Where does sell it? Im intrigued now :lol:


----------



## KrisP (Feb 7, 2006)

Mini 360 said:


> Halfords blue stuff. BOGOF at £4.99 for 5L and I get 15% off that with staff discount :lol:


I find that one of the Halfords screenwashes, Blue 5L container, smells like cat pee after awhile. Stopped using now. I just can't figure out why it smells though!

Use the Lidl ones now. Waited for the special car promotions they do and bought 4 bottles.


----------



## sayloday (Oct 5, 2008)

scragend said:


> I use Einszett Kristallklar - it's highly concentrated so you get 25 litres from one bottle.
> 
> I always end up mixing it too strong though, because the bottle has a reservoir in the top to give you one unit of Kristallklar, then you are supposed to top up with X amount of water (can't remember the exact amount off hand). Trouble is my washer bottle isn't big enough to hold X amount!


+1

Cracking stuff, removes the splatted bugs within the wiper sweep with ease.
X amount is 3 litres.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Currently using AutoSmart, but being very jammy got a new AS 25Ltr drum and pump so pre-mix it all ready to be dispensned as and when i want  oh it looks good to in the garage !


----------



## dolly (Aug 3, 2010)

i use asda screenwash, works a treat.

No funny smell neither.


----------



## connersz (May 3, 2010)

Tesco value for me :-D Does alright


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

I love the smell of Halfords Lemon Screen Wash 1L.


----------



## RCZ (Aug 13, 2010)

I used to use Rain X which cleans and repels water (like water off a duck's back) , but now I use this Permaclear stuff because you simply add it to the washer bottle. This is the cheapest I've seen:


----------



## Del-GTi (Mar 31, 2007)

hutchingsp said:


> I've always found the VAG screenwash very good for what it costs.


+1

Been using this for about 5 years now. Great product, designed for fan-jet style washers, smells nice, cleans well, good at low temperatures. Gets my vote.


----------



## bikeit (Oct 24, 2010)

just bought the Halfords double concentrate screenwash, what dilution rate do you use?


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

Used the Carplan concentrated blue stuff for years, always buy it after the winter when its cheap at Makro, love the smell, its very addictive.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I am currently using the Einsett stuff but I have some AG stuff to so will try that once my 5l mix has ran out. I still like Decosol very much as it never let me down over the winter and even the washer jets kept ice free


----------



## PipBrit (Aug 26, 2008)

Has anyone tried Duragloss 751 Rain Repel Glass Cleaner? Apparently you can mix it 4:1 and add it to the washer reservior. 

Might be useful way of keeping the front screen repellant topped up at this time of year


----------



## fuzzer (Feb 28, 2009)

I was using neat costco screenwash last year after my screen froze at 70mph ad -10 with a 75% screenwash! twas at night too ... scary..


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

the autoglym stuff is readily available on ebay.

i use the tesco value stuff


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

I use the W5 from lidl i bought 3-4 bottles last time i was in.

I use distilled water with it and tend to add a little IPA and also a bit of glycol from work its my own mix


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

gr33n said:


> I didnt even know AG did screenwash :lol: Do Halfords sell it?


Nope, Halfords do not take AG screenwash



apmaman said:


> With winter coming any recommendations for one that doesn't freeze? AG's works to -45°C apparently...





gr33n said:


> Where does sell it? Im intrigued now :lol:


Find a stockist here: http://www.autoglym.com/enGB/stockists.asp


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

fretfret said:


> Lidl W5 Concentrated, Lovely Apple smell, and the best bit, 99P


²²²²²


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Whatevers cheapest!


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Currently using screenwash I got free with the waterless wash product 'Greased Lightning'.

Apparently the screenwash adds a repellant coating to the glass every time you use it.
I just used it cause it was free :lol: g1 ftw.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Hellfrauds for me too.... been using it since I started driving...see no reason to change!

:thumb:


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

I got hold of Porsche screenwash cheap a while back (believe it's the Dr OK Wack stuff) and it's very good. Cleans very well and smells nice. Great value too as it dilutes right down. I've only just finished a wee bottle after a year and a half, and I'm quite heavy on the screenwash I'd say.

It freezes though, so at this time of year I switch to Skoda/VAG stuff.


----------



## bikeit (Oct 24, 2010)

Question for all of you who use Halfords double concentrate screen wash, what dilution rate do you use?


----------



## PG Monkey (Apr 19, 2010)

fretfret said:


> Lidl W5 Concentrated, Lovely Apple smell, and the best bit, 99P


What are the anti-freeze properties of the LIDL screenwash like?

Last winter I had the nozzles freeze up thanks to Tesco screen wash 'concentrate' not being as concentrate as the others.


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

I've just got some from Anchem in Renfrew, not put it in yet. It has their rain repellent in it as well as being cinnamon and orange 'flavour' for this time of year.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

chisai said:


> I've just got some from Anchem in Renfrew, not put it in yet. It has their rain repellent in it as well as being cinnamon and orange 'flavour' for this time of year.


You get me some too lol?


----------



## AygoGUMMY (Nov 21, 2010)

I bought some from Halfords the other day, with a lemon scent! 

Of course you can't _really_ smell the lemon; it's pretty vague. But it is more pleasant than the usual smell that ends up coming through the air vents! Seems to work just as well as everything else I've tried, too.


----------

